
Your phone camera has a unique fingerprint - peperunas
https://camfinger.com/
======
dom0
You know, if this where a paper or article, okay. But this site has nada
information about it, it's basically a four page DOWNLOAD button.

~~~
domenukk
The more people hit the download button, the more paper. It's based on this
work:
[http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/Research/EI7254-18.pdf](http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/Research/EI7254-18.pdf)

~~~
Forbo
Do you intend to make the source available?

~~~
domenukk
The client is basically just a webview with a photo upload function, but this
could be a good idea nevertheless. Paper has priority, though. It's not
obfuscated so feel free to decompile it ;)

------
laurentdc
Reminds me of [https://panopticlick.eff.org/](https://panopticlick.eff.org/)

"Your browser fingerprint appears to be unique among the 159,551 tested so
far."

------
wlkr
Is there a link anywhere to your privacy policy? I notice the app page says
not to upload private images such as photos of faces but what happens to the
data I do send? Are the images saved? Is my cameras fingerprint saved? Do you
collect identifiable information from my phone? etc.

~~~
domenukk
See here: [https://camfinger.com/info.html](https://camfinger.com/info.html)
Tl;Dr: The phone type is saved and all the images (for the study), nothing
more.

~~~
wlkr
Thank you for this. FWIW, if the page hadn't instantly redirected me to the
Google Play store I would have been able to find this, I wasn't aware there
was actually a website to browse! Interesting project though, I'll be sure to
help out. :)

------
kylek
This reminds me of printer dots.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Printer_steganography](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Printer_steganography)

------
Washuu
"Scroll for more." = Scrolling is broken; thus accessibility for those with
disabilities is as well.

Can't highlight text. Keyboard navigation is busted due that as well.

Turning off Javascript results in a blank black page.

Basically a broken web site.

~~~
hexane360
Keyboard navigation and scrolling are working for me on FF.

------
vxxzy
I wonder what they will do with the data (the fingerprint). Will some three-
letter-agency have access? (Of course they can demand access).

~~~
domenukk
Any page you can upload photos to may extract the fingerprint from there. We
don't think anybody is interested in our dataset for this reason...

